# Grape Info



## bovinewines (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought I would post this for anyone who might be interested. This is estimates based on Texas...but it probably can be applied anywhere. This was provided by George Ray McEarchern and Richard Thomas of the T.V. Munson Viticulture &amp; Enology Center at Grayson County College (giving credit where credit is due!):



<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-yfti-tbllook: 480; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-border-insideh: .5pt solid text; mso-border-insidev: .5pt solid text" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1>
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>Varietal</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>Avg. Cluster Weight
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>(Ounces)</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: text 1pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>Avg. Wgt. Per Vine
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>(Pounds)</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Blanc du Bois</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cabernet Sauvignon</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cynthiana</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Gewurztraminer</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Pinot Gris</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 6">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Riesling</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 7">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chardonnay</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">12.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 8">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Merlot</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">12.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 9">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Pinot Noir</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">12.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 10">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LaRouge</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 11">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sangiovese</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 12">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sauvignon Blanc</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 13">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Syrah</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 14">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cabernet Franc</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 15">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chambourcin</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 16">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chenin Blanc</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 17">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LeNoir</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 18">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Muscat Canelli</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 19">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Ruby Cabernet</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 20">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Villard Blanc</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">20.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 21">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Malbec</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">6.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">24.0</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 22; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: text 1pt solid; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Zinfandel</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">8.0</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: text 1pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5.4pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 5.4pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 2.05in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: text 1pt solid; : transparent; mso-border-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid text .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid text .5pt" vAlign=top width=246>
<DIV style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">16.0</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are interesting numbers, but the list is limited to only vinifera varieties. The important thing to note when deciding what variety to grow is to select a variety suited to your growing location. You must take into considertion what hardiness zone you are in, local insects and diseases, number of days in growing season as well as growing degree day requirements of the variety and what you have at your location. The best place to start is with a fairly local (or at least similar in climate) university that specializes in horticulture or viticulture. They can point you in the right direction to get you off to a good start. You are one step ahead of the game. You are going to a college to get a degree in viticulture. Just remember there are other grapes than vinifera- although some purists would argue that point.




*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a vineyard with both Blanc du bois and Cynthiana. Blanc du Bois is much more productive and produces a larger amount of grapes per vine based on several years of first hand experience.


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 23, 2007)

How did you like those two grapes? Did you end up making any wine from them? If so, how did those come out?
Where was the vineyard?


Yeah..as usual...I'm full of questions!


----------

